# Proyecto Alarma Gprs



## EDWMA (Jun 22, 2010)

Saludos a todos,

despues de bastante tiempo he decidido postear un problema que tengo con mi proyecto, tengo unos modem wavecom, he probado los comandos at con el hyperterminal mediante max 232, el problema es que no me responde nada a veces cuando le doy AT me responde ok al igual que uno que otro comando, pero cuando envio los comandos de activacion me devuelve nada o raramente unos caracteres muy raros.

Realmente llevo un mes bloqueado en esta parte no he logrado avanzar, si alguien que tenga idea agradeceria que me colaborara con este tema ya que es para mi proyecto de grado.


----------



## RCA813 (Jun 22, 2010)

Qué tal! Suele pasar al principio, cuando uno se interna a los códigos AT!!!

   Hay 3 respuestas posibles que puede manifestar un módem luego de tipear un código AT válido, a saber:

  1)  "OK" = Quiere decir que está establecida la conexión con la pc y el módem y que el código o parámetro ingresado es correcto.

  2)  "ERROR" =  Quiere decir que está establecida la conexión con la pc y el módem, pero que el código ingresado es inválido. Por ejemplo si en vez de tipaear "AT" se tipeó: "A T".

  3) Puede también responder: "0" Comunicacíon establecida con verbose deshabilitado.

  4) "4" =  Comunicacíon establecida, ingreso erroneo con verbose deshabilitado.

  6) Caracteres erroneos o sin sentido: Generalmente cuando el módem y la pc no tienen un mismo bitrate o el cable tiene falsos contactos.   

  5) "  " = Nada, esta situación tiene dos variantes una "Mala" y otra "Buena":

                     MALA:   Cable mal armado, por lo cual no existe comunicación.
                     BUENA:  Comunicación establecida pero Eco desactivado.

   En todos los casos hay que verificar el sistema y los puertos, una vez establecida la comunicación, son solo comandos AT.

    Espero te sirva!
           Saludos cordiales!


----------



## EDWMA (Jun 22, 2010)

Saludos RCA813 pues creo que con tu respuesta lo mas seguro es que debo tener mal conectado el modem, encontre en otro foro la conexion del gr48 y es esta:
1,3,5,7 a VCC
2,4,6,8,10,12 a DGND
14 ON/OFF el cual te permite iniciar el modem
15 SIMVCC
16 SIMPRESENCE
17 SIMRST
18 SIMDATA
19 SIMCLK
33 LED este pin yo sólo lo utilizo para ver el estado del modem
39 RTS se conecta al 40 en dado caso que requieras que siempre te responda el modem
40 CTS se conecta al 39 en dado caso que requieras que siempre te responda el modem
41 TD si usas comandos AT
42 RD si usas comandos AT
43 TD3 para comunicación con un micro sin usar comandos at directamente
44 RD3 para comunicación con un micro sin usar directamente los comandos AT

ahora bien yo solo tengo conectado a mi modem gr64 los vcc los vdd y el rx y tx, tambien tendre que conectar los demas??? es que no encuentro ni un solo ejemplo con el modem gr64 que tengo y pues soy muy nuevo en esto de telecomunicaciones gracias por la respuesta que me brindaste


----------



## RCA813 (Jun 23, 2010)

Qué tal EDWMA! En principio, los únicos terminales que tenés que usar son:
- VCC, GND <- todos para que el módem funcione.
- TX
- RX
- DTR
- DSR
- RTS
- CTS

No me acuerdo de memoria tu módem, pero estoy seguro que posee todos estos terminales, en principio, tenés que unir DTR (Data Terminal Ready) y DSR (Data Set Ready), y por otro lado RTS (Ready To Send) y CTS (clear To Send), con esto forzás al módem a contestar, ah! el control de flujo en la PC debe estar en: Ninguno.
Obviamente, TX y RX conmutados con el PC.
Si no se entiende, pedime un gráfico y te lo envío.
Probá con esto, por cualquier otra consulta, sigo aquí! Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## EDWMA (Jun 25, 2010)

Nuevamente gracias por responder.

bueno he probado la conexion DTR---DSR  y RTS---CTS pero igual no me contesta nada, para ser mas especificos en el hyperterminal cuadro esto:
Bits por segundo 9600
bits de datos:8
paridad ninguno
bits de parada 1
control de flujo ninguno

ahora bien segun el datasheet del modulo tambien se debe conectar DCD(Data carrier detect) y RI (ring indicator) ????
esto cada vez se vuelve mas complicado no se si se tendra conectar y si toca conectarlos al parecer debe ir directo al db-9 pero como lo tengo conectado al max232 no es logico
alguna idea???
nuevamente gfracias por responder


----------



## RCA813 (Jun 25, 2010)

Qué tal! No hace falta, al menos por ahora, usar esos terminales. Te adjunto cómo tendría que ser tu conexión al Módem:







Espero que con esto puedas ponerlo en marcha!

En todo caso me avisás! 

Continúo aquí por si me necesitás!

Saludos!

No salió la imagen! 

PLAN B( nunca falla!) : 

MÓDEM ---------------------- PC

RX  o-----------------------0 (3) TX
TX  o-----------------------0 (2) RX
Gnd o-----------------------0 (5,6) (Gnd, DSR)
(DTR,DSR)
(CTS,RTS)

Como verás, en la pc solo se usan 4 terminales, en el módem 7.
Si queda alguna duda, pasame una dirección de e-mail que te envío la imagen, porque acá no sale.
Saludos!


----------



## EDWMA (Jun 27, 2010)

HOLA RCA813
bueno hice pruebas nuevamente y me sale esto:

AT
OK
ATE1
OK
pero cuando entro con el comando +CGMI para averiguar la identificacion me sale ERROR

mi correo para que puedas enviar la imagen es este edwma@hotmail.com
gracias nuevamente


----------



## RCA813 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok! Muy bueno el resultado! Te felicito! Ya tienes comunicación. El comando: +CGMI responde como resultado el nombre del fabricante del módem, si responde: "ERROR" puede ser que no se halla ingresado de fábrica ese comando al módem, sería muy raro pero una vez me pasó de uno que no me informaba el imei y tuve que resetearlo. Prueba con otros comandos, por ejemplo:+CGSN, +CPAS, +CSQ, +WOPN.
Ah! algo que debo explicarte, porque nadie lo explica: Cuando un comando comienza con: "+" quiere decir que le antescede el comando: "AT", para ser más gráfico, un ejemplo.
Ejemplo:
COMANDO AT: +CGMI <- "Se debe escribir en la consola: AT+CGMI

Ese también quizás pueda ser el motivo.
Bueno EDWA, en principio quedate tranquilo que ya hay comunicación, ahora resto solo "JUGAR", solo ponerse a investigar en este casi "In-investigado Universo" de Comandos AT, somos pocos los que lo rondamos, pero con vos, tenemos un nuevo adepto! Jaja!
Continúo aquí para lo que necesites!
Saludos!

PD: No respondí antes, porque como quizás lo sepas, le ganamos 3-1 a México, así que recien ahora prendo la computadora.


----------



## EDWMA (Jun 30, 2010)

bueno, RCA me he estancado de verdad no he conseguido que el modem me responda, ahora estoy utilizando otro computador y no me responde ni siquiera el OK.
ahora sospecho que tengo masl todo pero lo he revisado una y otra vez y siempre llego a lo mismo, he probado con cable null modem, tb en directo, tengo 2 configuraciones del max232 y tampoco, ya no creo que el problema sea del hyperterminal.


----------



## EDWMA (Jul 7, 2010)

bueno sigo intentando y esta vez me escribe basura no se que pasara adjunto unas imagenes del max232 que encuentro tanto aca en el foro como en otros sitios para si no es el indicado me avisan

http://www.maicas.net/goofy/max232s.gif


----------

